# Yxz. Because your IT illiterate



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

The IP addresses change and are unreliable without the proper logs (which the ISPs have and usually only gets seen when the law/police are tying to track someone by IP address). This is because of either/both:


1) The phones are sitting behind a thing called a NAT which means that multiple phones can use the same Internet wide IP address (they will have different IP addresses on the ISP's own network). Therefore anyone outside sees the phones as having the same ip address.


2) The phones change IP addresses as they move around and get turned on and off. IP addresses can move around quite frequently, your phone could change IP addresses daily.


Technical reasoning (backing up what I say): As IPv4 addresses get low companies are NATing boxes and phones are a primary candidate, so phones may be NATed. It is becoming more common for ISPs to use dynamic ip addresses, and with phones the effect will be minimal (as they do not usually run servers).


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2013)

*you're*


HTH


----------



## njc (Aug 19, 2013)

Negged


----------



## sneedham (Aug 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> *you're*
> 
> 
> HTH


I think I agree with SheriV...??? Please PM me an explanation.....I hate not getting a good slam on someone..


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

njc said:


> Negged


And u are?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> *you're*
> 
> 
> HTH


Woof woof.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yxz tries to link users to gimmick acc by IP address. What he doesn't understand( and I don't blame him since he holds a IQ of 70) is that 1,000s of people share the same IP address when using smart phones. It's a simple concept.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2013)

I feel so overwhelmed by your amazing use of the English language and outstanding overall repertoire

do you even realize you're a caricature of yourself? I mean that's the intent right? It would have to be wouldn't it?


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2013)

Also, do you even know what an IQ test is? Did you take psych 101 ever? Its a persons ability to learn, its NOT their overall knowledge of anything..just their ability to LEARN SOMETHING.

Look..I don't like the twice a day neggings from XYZ but you don't see me crying all over an internet forum over meaningless bullshit do you? And I have a vag, where does that put you...get your E2 tested.TYIA


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I feel so overwhelmed by your amazing use of the English language and outstanding overall repertoire
> 
> do you even realize you're a caricature of yourself? I mean that's the intent right? It would have to be wouldn't it?


Good girl.  Tomorrow we can work on the command "sit"


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2013)

work on "platz" dumbass


----------



## njc (Aug 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> And u are?



Just another person who knows a douchebag when he sees one.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to njc again.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

Crying.  I don't think so. Cube he's the one crying. And I could care less about neggin.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2013)

negged for crying


----------



## sneedham (Aug 19, 2013)

I like where this is going.....


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

How am I crying


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2013)

seriously?

its the internet bro...no one gets like an award for "winning" or something

I mean seriously, grow up.


----------



## Watson (Aug 19, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Yxz tries to link users to gimmick acc by IP address. What he doesn't understand( *and I don't blame him since he holds a IQ of 70*) is that 1,000s of people share the same IP address when using smart phones. It's a simple concept.



i have a 154 average IQ and an MBA, i have no concept of grammar, im dyslexic and spend my spare time making fun of retards online which makes me i guess at least semi-retarded.

XYZ is alright and usually throws shit at those who deserve it, so making this thread isnt going to work out well for u dude.....


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2013)

weird ..I have a friend that's also dyslexic with an above average IQ currently working on their phD

no context, just a random observation


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dyslexic hay. So you make fun of yourself. Cause well if your dyslexic u r a tard.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

Crying. Look at neg the nazi thread there all crying u dumb cunt.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 19, 2013)

*they're*


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> *they're*


Carry on.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 19, 2013)

Well someone found there\their, deep in the red.  

I dont know my iq...but I rubbed 3 out today. 

The question becomes whats the iq of a fella that calls out xyz on anything? Not what I would call a intellectual high water mark


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2013)

IP's are not as accurate as many people think. However there are other ways to track a user besides just IP's.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 20, 2013)

lol @ OP 
what a cry baby dunce


----------



## cube789 (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Crying. I don't think so. Cube he's the one crying. And I could care less about neggin.



lol, this whole thread is like a tissue for your tears

also;



			
				jitbjake88 said:
			
		

> cube789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				jitbjake88 said:
			
		

> cube789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				jitbjake88 said:
			
		

> cube789 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 20, 2013)

lmao the clown covered in nazi tats talking about someone's iq..the biggest irony of them all


----------



## cube789 (Aug 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i have a 154 average IQ and an MBA, i have no concept of grammar, im dyslexic and spend my spare time making fun of retards online which makes me i guess at least semi-retarded.



^dustin hoffman


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## CG (Aug 20, 2013)

Based on sentence structure, spelling and grammar, OP may be the worlds first whiteface black nazi...


----------



## SheriV (Aug 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> lmao the clown covered in nazi tats talking about someone's iq..the biggest irony of them all




anyone over the age of 12 talking smack about anyone's IQ= the biggest irony of them all


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Yxz tries to link users to gimmick acc by IP address. What he doesn't understand( and I don't blame him since he holds a IQ of 70) is that 1,000s of people share the same IP address when using smart phones. It's a simple concept.



I asked you if you had a gimmick account, nothing more.

You then posted this useless thread to try and make me look dumb?  OK....that almost makes sense.  I do admit I am not the most computer savvy person.

I think the real issue is you're butt-hurt over being negged.  

Even Sheriv took a negging like a champ and never once cried about it.  Not only did you cry about it but a girl out did you.

I have a new found respect for Sheriv, but you're still a piece of human trash.

PS - If you think the neg train is going to stop just because you're in the red you're mistaken.  I'm going to drive this thing so deep you'll feel it in your throat.  GICH


----------



## sneedham (Aug 20, 2013)

Perfect... Maybe my phone will start to dry now that the crying is over, or not.. Reps XYZ and SheriV for the champ that she is..

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sneedham (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Crying. Look at neg the nazi thread there all crying u dumb cunt.



Negged

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Crying.  I don't think so. Cube he's the one crying. And I could care less about neggin.



Cube owns you.

You do care about negging because you did it all the time to others with insulting messages.  Don't play the victim here Jake.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Cube owns you.
> 
> You do care about negging because you did it all the time to others with insulting messages.  Don't play the victim here Jake.


Cube is a puffy lipped nigger. He came from nothing more than a cotton picker.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Negged
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


Failed neg.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Cube is a puffy lipped nigger. He came from nothing more than a cotton picker.


 I would have never expected this blatant racism from you of all people...


----------



## sneedham (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Failed neg.



That's because I am waiting till I get off work, than its full on neg party...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

O o. A whomping -40,000. Ha.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I would have never expected this blatant racism from you of all people...


Everyone hates niggers.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Everyone hates niggers.


this is actually true


----------



## sneedham (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> O o. A whomping -40,000. Ha.



I think you will see a much larger neg than -40,000... I have a good feeling about this...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Everyone hates jitbjake88.



^Fixed!  GICH.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 20, 2013)

The black guy next door to me has a roughly 4500 square foot house. He's some director for a treatment facility for disabled children. He has his PhD. He's married to a blonde white woman. Their children play with my predominately german and welsh children. We all live in a town voted by US News to be "Top ten small towns to live in in the US". All of our Children go to a school system rated as one of the "Top 100 Schools in the Nation". The average percentage of students that go on to an Ivy League school out of this school system is 23%. In rudimentary statistics the chance of one of their four children going to a top college and being a top earner is pretty good.

I tell you all of this in the hopes that it makes you a little bit insane


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Everyone hates niggers.



There have been some I hate and some I really enjoy.  just like white fellas and Hispanics... 

In the end your the one missing out... but if your cool with it then proceed.  I suspect that most racist at some point in their lives look back and think that maybe the narrow perspective they have viewed there life from has only really reduced their own quality of life.  Im guilty of thinking racist thoughts and saying racist things. but its not automatic and it not the lens I choose to look though.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2013)

SheriV likes to brag


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> The black guy next door to me has a roughly 4500 square foot house. He's some director for a treatment facility for disabled children. He has his PhD. He's married to a blonde *white woman*. Their children play with my predominately german and welsh children. We all live in a town voted by US News to be "Top ten small towns to live in in the US". All of our Children go to a school system rated as one of the "Top 100 Schools in the Nation". The average percentage of students that go on to an Ivy League school out of this school system is 23%. In rudimentary statistics the chance of one of their four children going to a top college and being a top earner is pretty good.
> 
> I tell you all of this in the hopes that it makes you a little bit insane


is she fat? whenever I see a black man with a white girl shes fat and ugly as hell and usually talks like a black woman. I don't see the attraction but god bless em


----------



## SheriV (Aug 20, 2013)

Nah, I mean shes not athletic and buff by any stretch but shes approaching forty and has four kids so really not bad within that perspective.


and If I was bragging I'd describe my house  . 

I do love our town and school system though.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Yxz tries to link users to gimmick acc by IP address. What he doesn't understand( and I don't blame him since he holds a IQ of 70) is that 1,000s of people share the same IP address when using smart phones. It's a simple concept.



I didn't read beyond the first few posts, but...

1. ISP don't use NAT, they use a pool of public IP addresses.
2. Your IP lease can last from as little as day to weeks, possibly months, depending on your ISP
3. The odds of an IP address being assigned to you, and then to another person that visits _this _particular site is infinitesimally small.
4. The odds of the hypothetical second person outlined in #4 being a troll on this website are even smaller.
5. The odds that you've created a second account to troll, got caught, and then bitching about XYZ not understanding IP addressing -- while posting bullshit yourself -- is very, very high. Thus making you a whiny, douche-bag, troll.

End of message.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Have admin pull acc associated with my ip. I do not have any other accounts besides this one.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Nah, I mean shes not athletic and buff by any stretch but shes approaching forty and has four kids so really not bad within that perspective.
> 
> 
> and If I was bragging I'd describe my house  .
> ...


lmao that didn't sound like bragging at all. I'm sure your house is cool and all, can you walk to the beach? I can.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok. Go ahead and start negn healthy1. Don't forget about putting me deeper in the red. It's my fav color


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2013)

who is this troll account, lets neg train them to be on the safe side


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Have admin pull acc associated with my ip. I do not have any other accounts besides this one.



They are too busy concurring the world to deal with an idiot such as yourself, with such a trivial request.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

XYZ said:


> They are too busy concurring the world to deal with an idiot such as yourself, with such a trivial request.


Im sure they are.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

I wanna see healthy in the red within 24hrs u dbags.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

And xyz=azza.  Enjoy


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I wanna see healthy in the red within 24hrs u dbags.



The Nazis lost, you're not in line to give the orders.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Better get started. Your burning daylight son.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> And xyz=azza.  Enjoy



That doesn't even make sense.  Am I supposed to be insulted?  I guess if you're comparing me to be on par with Azza?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Better get started. Your burning daylight son.



LOL at you Nazi.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Better start negn my so called gimmick. Hurry up


----------



## SheriV (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Better get started. Your burning daylight son.



*you're*


you really don't understand this concept do you


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> *you're*
> 
> 
> you really don't understand this concept do you


Outta my thread woman.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2013)

whos this guy, he's been leaving messages all over jizzback88s comment board but has zero posts?      http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/91627.html


----------



## SheriV (Aug 20, 2013)

no, you can't put "illiterate" in your thread title then be illiterate yourself


----------



## independent (Aug 20, 2013)

Negged again.


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Outta my thread woman.



LOL says the one with the make up


----------



## XYZ (Aug 20, 2013)

^^LMFAO!  Jake?  Where are you?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> *you're*
> 
> 
> you really don't understand this concept do you



give him a break... his English teacher was black, he paid no attention to the black man!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> LOL says the one with the make up



O fuck this whole thing. jake wears eye liner, has a ss tattoo, is a racist, picks fights with mods,  is not good at trash talking AND has poor grammar... not even worth negging anymore. Im moving on...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm right here boys.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 20, 2013)

Jimmy, will you marry me?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Jimmy, will you marry me?



yes...wait...this is going to come off crass... but do you put out? I mean alot  Im on the 2-3 LHJO a day plan... I would much rather be at the one to zero LHJO range.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 20, 2013)

I like AAS abuse..pfft, silly question

how well do you do with like...say...four pitbulls and whining that I want to rescue more?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Dyslexic hay. So you make fun of yourself. Cause well if your dyslexic u r a tard.



Dyslexic . .  couple of degrees . . . sold my soul to Santa  . .


----------



## DOMS (Aug 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dyslexic . .  couple of degrees . . . sold my soul to Santa  . .



Dyslexic agnostics stay-up late at night wondering if there is a dog.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 20, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Dyslexic agnostics stay-up late at night wondering if there is a dog.


I hear his voice now, must be a cat in the alley


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 20, 2013)

no degree and ive got aids


----------



## Watson (Aug 20, 2013)

cube789 said:


> ^dustin hoffman



its raining men? u asking me out bro? jk lolz


----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 20, 2013)

Holy shit I got mad negz to hand out...


----------



## njc (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Dyslexic hay. So you make fun of yourself. Cause well if your dyslexic u r a tard.



Dyslexia has no effect on a persons IQ...while we are talking IQ. So since the typical dyslexic, by default, has an average IQ, this means that the average dyslexic has an IQ higher than yours. They're all likely to be better and more loving people than yourself as well.   The majority of them probably have morals. You are full of hate and you're stupid. The first step is to realize this, the second step is to get yourself sterilized so that you cannot contaminate the rest of the world.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have morals. They just differ from yours.


----------



## njc (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> I have morals. They just differ from yours.



Quick story for ya sport.  I once watched a black man save my uncles life in a shopping center via mouth to mouth resuscitation.  A complete stranger.  If you were the one on the ground, he would have saved your life as well.  If he were laying there, however, and you were there, you would watch him die.  That's the type of person you are.  Those are your "morals."


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Cool story. And yes I would watch the coon die.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> The black guy next door to me has a roughly 4500 square foot house. He's some director for a treatment facility for disabled children. He has his PhD. He's married to a blonde white woman. Their children play with my predominately german and welsh children. We all live in a town voted by US News to be "Top ten small towns to live in in the US". All of our Children go to a school system rated as one of the "Top 100 Schools in the Nation". The average percentage of students that go on to an Ivy League school out of this school system is 23%. In rudimentary statistics the chance of one of their four children going to a top college and being a top earner is pretty good.
> 
> I tell you all of this in the hopes that it makes you a little bit insane


If you live next to jigs its not called a "neighborhood". "The hood" would be more accurate.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 20, 2013)

^true


----------



## HFO3 (Aug 20, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Jimmy, will you marry me?





dieseljimmy said:


> yes...wait...this is going to come off crass... but do you put out? I mean alot  Im on the 2-3 LHJO a day plan... I would much rather be at the one to zero LHJO range.



Awesom, congratse! I love a good reception party, "what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas"


----------



## Watson (Aug 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> yes...wait...this is going to come off crass... but do you put out? I mean alot  Im on the 2-3 LHJO a day plan... I would much rather be at the one to zero LHJO range.



i have bruised/sore nipples, a sore dick and didnt sleep until 4am.......4 x, i swear my last load was a puff of dust.....damn pregnant wife!  DJ!

anyway, as u all were.....keep up the fight, makes AG more interesting.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i have bruised/sore nipples, a sore dick and didnt sleep until 4am.......4 x, i swear my last load was a puff of dust.....damn pregnant wife!  DJ!
> 
> anyway, as u all were.....keep up the fight, makes AG more interesting.....



You lucky SOB.  Enjoy it might be your last month of hormone induced voilations.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 20, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Cool story. And yes I would watch the coon die.



How in the fuck, did you get unburied? I have a nautical guess??


----------



## cube789 (Aug 21, 2013)

jake's been sucking off heavyiron
or the other way around


----------



## cube789 (Aug 21, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> whos this guy, he's been leaving messages all over jizzback88s comment board but has zero posts? http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/91627.html



lols nazi used to neg all newbs into the red until GFR negged him for a week


----------



## cube789 (Aug 21, 2013)

[SIL] said:


>



lmfao i wonder if jake wet himself when he gave his bike away


----------



## [SIL] (Aug 21, 2013)

heavyiron is little jake's uncle..


----------



## XYZ (Aug 22, 2013)

Jake........it's coming.  GICH.


----------



## futureMrO (Aug 22, 2013)

damn i need to spend more time in the anything goes section haha


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 22, 2013)

futureMrO said:


> damn i need to spend more time in the anything goes section haha




yeah were the fuck have you been?


----------



## futureMrO (Aug 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> yeah were the fuck have you been?


truthfully i have been hiding, i sold amanda bynes some bad crack and now shes going crazy


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 25, 2013)

Griffith said:


> i have a 154 average IQ .



bull fuckin shit


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 25, 2013)

why can't I rep jake? What's going on around here? This place has gotten very unprofessional since Prince's wife got fired.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Renaissance Man (Aug 28, 2013)

^^^ bitch could throw


----------

